# Bragging Rights-Training (Please Post)



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

"On the Porch" a nice trick to get them closer to the door to get them inside. 

Dexter is basically teaching Jack how to do this trick! Now, I do not have to constantly show where the porch is located to earn the treat.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

First pup trains the second pup. The third ) is trained by #1 and #2. Only problem, that includes the good with the bad.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm teaching mine to jump into the car. Marley does this easily when asked, but Rufus will want to know you have a treat first. He has always expected us to lift him into the car and I was just crazy enough to do it! :der: I finally decided if he can jump onto the bed, he surely can get into the car. The goal, of course, is that they do it every time and without treats.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, you might like this article http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/living-multiple-dogs-101-part-1-be-friend


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave, how right that article is! Our first dogs were two littermates that had been previously adopted from the Humane Society as pups. They came to us at a little over one year old, and the bond between them was impenetrable. They were so close that you at first could not separate them for even a minute without the other crying like crazy. As a result, training them was very difficult, and there was only so much progress we ever made. Both learned basic obedience, but never reliable recalls, and one would do what the other one did.

Although two dogs (or three, or four, or more) become part of the family "pack", they are first and foremost a pack to themselves. It makes life easier only in the sense that they are less lonely when you have to be away from the house.

I would rather like to see Mojo get some of the abuse from a new puppy that we got from him, but I have decided that there won't be another puppy until Mojo is trained to where we want him to be, just as that article describes.

In the meantime, Mojo's half sister has a new Great Dane puppy in the house, so Mojo is getting a bit of puppy abuse after all!

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mojo and Sis are beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the Great Dane's color pattern. He/she is adorable. Sorry back on topic. We taught Izzy to wave. She stands upright on her back legs and waves her front paws up and down. She looks so cute. Of course, now she does it as soon as someone walks in but at least she's not jumping on them because she's to busy waving.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lately the best thing they have learned is their names. I know that sounds silly but I was having the issue of calling them individually like to go some where (everyone gets excited!) And I wanted them to learn and wait for their name. And I am proud to say they know their name  So when I say Dora, Belle and Dash dont get to run outside the door or gate. This has been something I have worked on for quite awhile and I know feel each of them have it down. Even if Dash howls in protest, he doesnt try to run out the gate!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Right now, I'm in the middle of teaching Roscoe "scare". Basically, he sticks his nose up toward me and growls and bares his teeth. It's pretty hilarious because he's such a small, sweet boy! haha

But, his newest trick that he has mastered is a really good one. I tell him to sit, then wait, then I put a treat on the floor about a foot away from him. I look at him and say a really long "waaaaaaaaait", then he just sits there until I say "OK!" and he grabs the treat. It's a crowd pleaser 

We are consistently working on recall with Roscoe, too. Every now and then we will randomly just call "Roscoe, come!" in the house, and he comes trotting over. At first, every time he did it we would give him a treat. Now we just occasionally give him a treat, with the intention that we are eventually going to get to the point where he will just come and praise will be enough


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Linda, you might like this article http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/living-multiple-dogs-101-part-1-be-friend


Very interesting article Dave. Thanks for sharing. I need to read those artlcles more to gather up lots of information in training.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My 2 boys "dance pretty" for their treat. Evye has 2 left feet and she has to do it in 2 half turn increments. She tries but doesn't seem to have the coordination. She gets a treat anyway...A for effort.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> But, his newest trick that he has mastered is a really good one. I tell him to sit, then wait, then I put a treat on the floor about a foot away from him. I look at him and say a really long "waaaaaaaaait", then he just sits there until I say "OK!" and he grabs the treat. It's a crowd pleaser


Now try to go one step further... WE do the same thing with Kodi. But once he got good at that, we upped the ante. Now we put two treats on the floor in different locations. When we release him, we point to the one he's allowed to get. When he has that one, we again say "wait" and he must stay there until we release him for the second treat. We started with the two treats fairly far apart, so that we could stand between them and block him form the second treat if the temptation was too great. (though because we had practiced the first one so much, I don't think we had to actually physically block him more than once) Now we can place the two treats relatively close together, and point to either one. He runs to get that one, then automatically looks up at us to wait for his release to get the second one. IMO, training impulse control is always a good way of spending time. (as well as being lots of fun!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Training two dogs at the same time. First dog....Sit, Down, Wait. Call new dog over a about a foot away from other dog....Command....Sit, Down, Wait.... then call dogs for treat.

Jack has got the sit down, but he is not sure about the down position....he is good at the wait command. And, Jack loves treats....so, training is easy is treats.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

*love these fast learners*

both my dogs were 20 months old when I got them from a breeder who had been unable to "show" them due to an illness in the family. I took two because it was a great deal and I was still working full time and I wanted them to have company. Needless to say, they were VERY timid and I thought I had made a BIG mistake and that they would never come around.
I have had them almost 1 year now, and I must say I am very pleased with their progress! Even house accidents are few and far between now I think it is mostly my fault for being too busy to notice they need to go.
They come when called, sit, stay, off, leave it (love this one), up, and dance. Working on jump, down and roll over My favorite is the hand signal for them to go in. They can be running and playing and I call their name and do a half circle from pointing to them and down and up towards the house, and they take off to the porch. It also works when I want them to leave a room, which I normally add "let's go".
My little one, about 7 lbs, is fast as lightening! I would like to start training him for agility contests, but he is SO timid still around other people and animals.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hutsonshouse said:


> My little one, about 7 lbs, is fast as lightening! I would like to start training him for agility contests, but he is SO timid still around other people and animals.


Actually, if you find a knowledgeable trainer, agility can be a tremendous confidence-builder for a timid dog!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, are there a lot of Havs doing agility where you live? My husband and I went down to an agility competition today to watch Augie's Rally trainer compete with her two border collies. I wanted to watch her compete, but also wanted to see what agility was all about. I can read about it, but I can understand much better if I can actually see it. It looked like a lot of fun (except I am still chilled to the core). I was so disappointed, however, that there was not a single Hav in the competition.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddie no longer jumps she dances!*

Just having fun learning this video stuff, she even dances much better than in the video. She also sits,shakes my hand, comes, retrieves and drops the ball and waits for me to throw it. 
PS she sleeps tell 6:30:hug:

Video of Maddie Dancing:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, are there a lot of Havs doing agility where you live? My husband and I went down to an agility competition today to watch Augie's Rally trainer compete with her two border collies. I wanted to watch her compete, but also wanted to see what agility was all about. I can read about it, but I can understand much better if I can actually see it. It looked like a lot of fun (except I am still chilled to the core). I was so disappointed, however, that there was not a single Hav in the competition.


When you consider all the breeds of dogs and the percentage of them that are Havs, I guess it's not that surprising that we don't see that many in dog sports. Kodi has been the only Hav at the Rally events we've gone to also.

That said, in this area, there are several, for sure. Leeann's Riley, and I believe she said she ran into another one competing recently, Kodi, Pam's girls, Lindy and Lela, and another Hav in our class, Zorro. In fact, there's only one dog in our small dog class that's NOT a Hav.<g>

They are gaining popularity with people who are interested in dog sports though, The owner of our training center told me that she's seeing more and more people coming in with Havs.

For agility, they aren't the fastest dogs in the world, but they learn fast and have a blast. I couldn't keep up with a Border Collie!!! For Rally, I can't imagine a better small dog... They are fast learners, love to work with you and are SO cute and flashy in the ring when they are moving. I was told by one judge that if she could award extra points for "cute", Kodi would have gotten them all!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

One more try at bragging

Maddie Dancing: 



 LOL:ranger:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen - that must be so much fun, having that many Havs in your class. We are taking the CGC and beginning Rally classes with Augie, and in the one there are two small dogs (including him) and the rest of the dogs in both classes are BIG. In a way it is good, as he is losing some of his timidity around the larger dogs - except one - we will be in the parking lot waiting, and when the owner of that one drives up (with the dog in the bed of a pickup truck), there is a low rumble in Augie's throat. Haven't heard him react like that to any other dog.

Talking about Havs not being the fastest dogs for agility, we saw two Afghan hounds yesterday competing in agility. Extremely beautiful, but my goodness - slow - when compared to the other dogs. And, no, I don't think I would want to be handling a Border Collie in agility competition - maybe if I was in my 20s or 30s and extremely fit. Our trainer was winded after competing with hers. Her oldest competed at the national level in his prime. She said her younger one is even faster at the same age. 

Havs in this area don't seem to have a great reputation as to their personality. At least we have gotten a couple of negative comments to that effect. Surprises me, as the comments I have heard - snippy and not friendly, do their own thing and not easily trainable - don't fit Augie AT ALL!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Suzi that is so cute!!
I have been trying to teach Tillie to dance for nearly 2 months and this girl has ZERO balance! LOL she tries to hard, but she always tips over! ha ha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's funny, because in the year and a half that I've had Kodi, perceptions are definitely changing around here. When I got him, I heard the same sort of thing from people at my vet's office, and I SAW the same sort of thing at the training center with a couple of Hav pups that came in around the same time as Kodi. The agility trainer has also said that the Havs he work with a couple of years ago were WAY different than Kodi, Zorro, Lindy and Lela... he said they were moody and independent, and didn't want to work. These guys have completely changed his mind about Havs in agility. 

I think the difference around here is that the Havs they USED to see were all puppy mill dogs that came from one mill outlet store. Now, they are starting to see more well-bred Havs, and are realizing that they are completely different dogs!

The other owner/trainer, who specializes in obedience, is so impressed with Kodi that she says if and when she were to get another small dog (she's working with a Papillon now) she would strongly consider a Hav. She's recommended Havs to several people who were looking for a small, all-round performance dog.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, Suzi that is so cute!!
> I have been trying to teach Tillie to dance for nearly 2 months and this girl has ZERO balance! LOL she tries to hard, but she always tips over! ha ha


 Keep trying I know Tillie can do it.! Maddie is so cute I go to give her a treat and some times it takes awhile to get it out of the bag and I look down and she is standing on two legs with perfect balance. She only dances around when I already have the treat.
Bob trained her to do that I think if she is falling over maybe you are holding the treat to fare back


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddie drops her ball*

Another silly video my goal is to learn how to make good ones  As if I don't have anything else to be doing. 

Maddie retrieving and releasing her ball
http//youtu.be/YV-cp4RdUw0


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Suzi, I can't get any of your videos. I wonder if others are having the same problem. I would love to see them! Maddie is so cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Suzi, I can't get any of your videos. I wonder if others are having the same problem. I would love to see them! Maddie is so cute!


 I just spent another hour trying I have no idea what I am doing wrong. The problem is someone could ex plane it to me and I could still get it wrong.:frusty:
I got it onto my face book page easy. I must be copying the URL wrong I have dyslexia and I do not know how to cut and paste .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, I can see the one where you posted the link in post #19, so do the same thing with this last one as you did before -  I have no clue about posting videos. That is cute of Maddie dancing. When Augie was younger, he danced on his hind legs like that. Now, he thinks dancing is just twirling around in a circle, kind of between an upright position and on all fours.

Keep trying - you strike me as the type who keeps trying until you succeed! 

And I love Maddie in her little red-hooded sweatshirt - I think it is a sweatshirt - she is adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - I had an idea and PM'd you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*another try*

Here I go again with my silly video

http://www.youtube.com/wtch?v=YV-cp4RdUw0


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, I can see the one where you posted the link in post #19, so do the same thing with this last one as you did before -  I have no clue about posting videos. That is cute of Maddie dancing. When Augie was younger, he danced on his hind legs like that. Now, he thinks dancing is just twirling around in a circle, kind of between an upright position and on all fours.
> 
> Keep trying - you strike me as the type who keeps trying until you succeed!
> 
> And I love Maddie in her little red-hooded sweatshirt - I think it is a sweatshirt - she is adorable!


 You are so right I do keep trying tell I succeed and I have no idea what I did to make it workeace:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay! It worked! She does very well at fetch and dropping the ball for you!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute video. She looks so tiny and cute.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu. I blame all his bad traits on his shih tzu side :biggrin1:

anyway, I'm a speech therapist by day, in the public schools. when my big dog Cosmo (white anatolian, imagine a dog polar bear) passed away a yr ago, I lost my certified therapy dog. he'd come to school and work with my special needs kids, specifically autism.

then came Ollie, my 1/2 hav. he is such a bad a$$ when it comes to tricks. the crowd pleasingt tricks are fetch and a high 10, where he gets up on his hind legs and give you a high ten. 

But my favorite trick, Ollie can do what they call discrete trials. he can disciminate photos of nouns, by touching the target pic with his nose.
This is how some of the kids are taught as well (except they use their hands).

so the kids pick what he'll learn, maybe snake or alligator, and first he touches the pic of a snake, with the command, touch the snake. he does that 2-3 times, then you add in another pic, whatever, dog cat, peacock... then you say Ollie touch the snake, and he will select the correct photo. then you move the position of the photos and ask him to 'touch the snake' again, and he does...

My next step was to put them in like a name card holder, and put 4 pics in a row, and ask him to randomly touch them. 4 pics he knows, and from a field of four, touch 1 (the snake), then touch 'dog'...etc.

I usually have the kids take turns saying 'touch the...'. 

I do love these fast learners, I am really in love with the hav breed. I'd have MHS but Ollie fills my heart so full I feel bad getting another and not loving on them enough.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> But my favorite trick, Ollie can do what they call discrete trials. he can disciminate photos of nouns, by touching the target pic with his nose.
> This is how some of the kids are taught as well (except they use their hands).
> 
> so the kids pick what he'll learn, maybe snake or alligator, and first he touches the pic of a snake, with the command, touch the snake. he does that 2-3 times, then you add in another pic, whatever, dog cat, peacock... then you say Ollie touch the snake, and he will select the correct photo. then you move the position of the photos and ask him to 'touch the snake' again, and he does...
> ...


Please tell me you have video!

That is really impressive, the only time I've seen anything like this was in the Dogs Decoded movie. They showed that as an example of dog intelligence that they had not previously understood. I guess this means Ollie is a genius!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is really neat. I saw a video of a havanese who knows all his toys.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I hafta have someone video him when we work together. I"ll probably voluteer during summer school, and ollie basically eats treats all morning (summer school is a 1/2 day) while he works his bag of tricks.

I sit facing the kids, we usually sit in a circle, and the pics are facing the children to they can see if he gets it right. ollie faces me. he does get tired, and sometimes just sweeps his nose across both pics (really funny) or he hesistates and starts to go for the wrong one, then catches himself, and then moves toward the correct pic.

I'm pretty sure he keys in on something in the picture, and that's how he tracks it, b/c I randomly move the pics around, always a different order in presentation. I"m pretty sure, he doesn't learn the actual noun.

He does remember though, certain pictures. the pictures he's learned before.

I just used the touch command and subbed a picture in. use your hand first, and you can hold a treat in your open hand thumb holding the treat, to get the dog to touch your hand.
then just the hand no treat, then different places on your body to touch, like your cheek or forearm. then different things like a wall or picture.

it took him a while to understand that the word I was saying was tied to the picture, b/c all his other tricks I use hand signals, even though I pair it with a word, he is looking for the visual cue. I say this b/c he will 'jump' with just the hand cue and no verbal cue, but if I just say jump with no hand cue, he doesn't do anything.

I'll get it on video and youtube it sometime... I was working with a regular ed class in summer school just this past summer, and we were doing that picture ID trick... when the pricipal walked in, her jaw just DROPPED she was speechless. 

I think what ppl are most impressed with is the speed at which he responds correctly.

try it with your dog! havs are so smart I'm sure any hav would pick it up in just a week.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww I can't believe all of the tricks all of you have taught your havs to do! They all sound SO adorable!!! Especially the dancing!

I can't wait to teach Ceylon some 'fun' tricks... We just started the very basics, in fact, we just started clicker training for impulse control (using the Its Yer Choice method, which really really impressed me - in fact, I wasn't going to 'treat train' him at all until I saw that video - linked from this forum, by the way - I don't remember exactly where, but I LOVE this forum!). Cey is doing really well with the impulse control, and has almost gotten to the point where I can drop the treats in front of him without him going for them ...as long I am right there to put my hand over the treats when he gets too tempted, anyway! He is so smart, and so eager to please - and so cute! The first time we tried the Its Yer Choice training (just a few days ago), he spent about 10 minutes trying to get to the treats in my hand. After the first time when I opened my hand when he backed up, it only took a few more tries for him to realize that he has to back up to get a treat, and now he tends to back up from the treats even when I drop the treat right in front of him - he will get up and jump back lol! (To be perfectly honest, about half the time he still tries to sniff/get it, but as soon as I cover it, he stops trying to get it and jumps back!) He doesn't quite understand what ELSE he is supposed to do to get a treat (even though we consistantly click/treat when he finally stops and sits and looks up at us) so he still tries EVERYTHING (while still backed considerably away from the treat lol) - squirming, growl/talking, turning in circles, jumping around - -it is SO adorable lol. Eventually he does sit and look up at me quizzically, at which point I click the clicker, and treat him, so I think he will get it soon 

We've only been doing it for a few days, but I think the impulse control training will be KEY for all additional training that we do, because we will be training him to focus on US for rewards rather than just on the rewards themselves, and that will help with all further training that he gets (I am assuming/hoping, anyway!). We are also simultaneously clicker training (clicking-and-treating) while he gets handled/groomed/nails clipped and I FINALLY managed to comb all the little knots out in his bottom area (and clipped all of his nails) using that method earlier tonight! , my boy finally has a smoothly combed bottom, for the first time since I got him! And he hardly squirmed at all!! (Yes I know that is not very exciting compared to a hav dancing, or doing any of the the other wonderful tricks already mentioned in this post, but I am a proud proud mama tonight anyway!)

Next will be recall training - and then basic obedience... and I am excited for those of course, but I also cannot wait to start training him to do cute tricks!! I am jealous of all of you, and your wonderfully trained havs!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha has the agility background so she is great at jumping on command, even if there is not a jump for her to go over. When we are in agility class and I tell her to jump she will jump straight up and then jump over the jump. Of course it helps that her cheering section always laughs when she does that. She is also very quick to do a "stick em up -- Waaay up" that too is a crowd pleaser. Linda & Sasha


----------

